# [...lavender fragrance, compressed wood shavings?]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

had to buy some as it intrigued me. But has anyone else used this before? It smells divine!

It says: Dust extracted for pets with respiratory problems.

they also do a lemon one!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used it,the one from [email protected],it was fine.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I just used it and my good lord, it really does smell amazing! Hope the tiny fluffies like it as much as me 
I may have to buy it again, it says on the pack that Lavender relaxes animals. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it probably would. I know my mom uses lavender oil on my brother's pillows at night to help relax them. If it works on people it would probably work on mice I think.


----------

